# Chicken Enchilada Skillet (Main Dish or Dip)



## RAYT721 (May 27, 2004)

This is a "tried & true" favorite that can be used as a dip for the tortilla chips or as a main dish with the chips topped when serving and allowed to soften into the hot mixture. 

Chicken Enchilada Skillet Casserole

1 bag (16 oz) frozen broccoli, corn and red pepper mixture
1 packet (1.25 oz) taco seasoning mix
1 can (16 oz) diced tomatoes, undrained
3 cups shredded cooked chicken
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
8 ounces tortilla chips

In a large skillet, combine vegetables, seasoning mix, tomatoes and cooked chicken; bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Cover; cook 4 minutes or until vegetables are cooked and the mixture is heated through.
Sprinkle with cheese; cover and cook 2 minutes more or until cheese is melted. Serve with chips.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Ray!


----------

